# HELP..I can't find clout



## frank testagrose (Sep 22, 2010)

clout seems to be illegal to sell in the state of florida. I already tried metro on my tropheus and it did not work. What is equal to clout that i could use to treat him, he hasn't eaten in over a week and I am starting to get worried. thank you


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think Metronidazole is equal to clout. Maybe it's not bloat?


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

How long have you been treating? Have you followed the instructions exactly? Sometimes it takes 2 treatments to fully cure a fish.


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

You can buy it in Florida. What part do you live in? Try ordering online?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You could try Tetra Parasite Guard or Jungle Parasite Clear, both similar products containing metronidazole and praziquantel.
Clout contains malachite green which is a known carcinogen. Banned in California and Florida I believe.


----------



## frank testagrose (Sep 22, 2010)

THANKS!!!! I found a fish store that had it in the area, small Mom and Pop place, i'll be driving the extra distance to go there from now on. These big corporate fish stores stink(petsmart, petco, pet supermarket)
After some research i found the API general cure has metro and praziquantel in it as well. 
I treated for 7 days in a hospital tank to the letter and he is still not eating. so i am going to try the clout and see how that works. he looks fine but hasn't eaten and when food was introduced he just would cough and look like he was mouthing something and was hiding most of the time in the tank which wasn't like him. I know it wasn't aggression because he was one of the top fish in the tank and no one bothered him. Maybe at night the synodontis catfish was bothering him???? Could that be a possibility. My water parameters are in normal range. I really think it was the OSI cichlid flakes, they have 48% protein and i NEVER go over 40. Big Al's sent it to me for free because i won a contest, story of my life get something for nothing and it winds up costing me. Thanks for the replies. i hope the clout works.


----------



## alansteve777 (Aug 6, 2011)

Kerricko said:


> You can buy it in Florida. What part do you live in? Try ordering online?


How much cost this?


----------



## laurie.page (Jan 26, 2017)

What is the difference between clout and general cure? My dobious tropeus hasnt eaten in several days. Just put him in quarantine with general cure as I couldn't find clout right of way. I can order it if someone can tell me if they think it will make a substantial difference in curing him/her? Hasn't eaten, sunken belly, rubbing body on rocks, doing crazy mouth actions when I feed the other fish.
What about the main tank? Should I soak their food in general cure prior to feeding? They all seem fine...african and south american cichlids. 
Can somebody PLEASE inform. I am new to this as I got a new roommate 5 months ago that has 3 tanks and doesn't take care of them like he should so of course I got attached and am spending my $$$ continuously for food and meds. :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not use clout. Check out the ingredients in General Cure and post them here.

The medication depends on what is wrong with them.

What are the test results for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? Maybe the tanks just need some water changes?


----------



## laurie.page (Jan 26, 2017)

Nitrates are high 160+, ammonia and nitrates are good. General Cure- metronidazole 250mg and praziquantel 75 mg per packet which supplies 10 gals of water. It hasn't eaten in 2+ weeks, takes in food and spits right back out, sucken in belly, does crazy mouth actions when I feed the other fish, hides when I feed other fish, rubbing is sides against rocks. 
I just put him in a 10 gal quarantine tank with all levels good and put one packet of general cure in it. Should I add epsom salt. He has all the symptoms of bloat except for being bloated has a sucken belly which from what I have read is also considered bloat???? I'm guessing he is still a young fish because it is still black with spots and has not developed a stripe down his/er center.


----------



## laurie.page (Jan 26, 2017)

I meant ammonia and nitrites are good


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the nitrates in the quarantine tank?

The nitrates could be the problem...but you don't want to go from 160+ to something much lower all at once. Eventually 10ppm nitrates would be good.

Do daily water changes for all the tanks until nitrates are 10ppm. Not more than 25% of the water daily.


----------



## laurie.page (Jan 26, 2017)

the nitrates in the quarantine are about 40. what should I do?


----------



## laurie.page (Jan 26, 2017)

I also read DO NOT FEED the fish for the 3 days they are in general cure. Is this right? I mean....it hasn't eaten ANYTHING that i have seen in about 3 weeks already.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If the fish survived going from 160 to 40 that's good (but don't do it again, LOL).

Change 50% today to get 20ppm.

Change 50% tomorrow to get 10ppm.

Just like when your stomach is upset the doctor says don't eat. No sense polluting the water with food the fish is not going to eat. You would, of course, not be treating with metronidazole if the fish was eating. Give him 3 days to feel better.

Fish hold for 28 days or more so you are still within the margin of safety. Further, you really don't have any choice.


----------

